
Amazon extends work from home regime till October 2 - mlcrypto
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-amazon-com-idUSKBN22D4TK
======
mac01021
> “Employees who work in a role that can effectively be done from home are
> welcome to do so until at least October 2,”

If I can _effectively_ fill my role from home, why wouldn't I be welcome to do
it for as long as that's true?

~~~
greenyoda
"Effectiveness" isn't a binary measure - it's a continuous scale. Maybe Amazon
believes that its employees are able to work effectively from home, but also
believes that they could work even more effectively from the office?

My own recent experience with remote working makes me think that I'm more
effective when working at the office.

------
a3n
> Amazon.com Inc has told staff whose job can be done from home that they can
> do so until at least Oct. 2

So they find it necessary for their office staff to be at work by some date.
So that must be better than their staff working remotely.

So why not bring back all their staff now, with exactly the same procedures
and equipment given to warehouse staff?

Or are office staff too expensive and hard to replace, and just plain worth
more, relative to easily replaceable low skilled warehouse workers?

